# CSR - Columbia Taping Tool Rental



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

For all the Canadians out there, CSR now rents Columbia Taping Tools. Our basic set contains

12" Flat Box
10" Flat Box
Hydro Reach Extendible Box Handle
7" Corner Flusher Box
Extendible Corner Box Handle
3" Corner Finisher with Wheels
Hot Mud Loading Pump
Box Filler
Carrying Bag 
Cost $250.00 for 16 days

We also have Automatic Tapers & Corner Rollers available for Rent.

We can ship anywhere in Canada. Any questions please email me at [email protected] or call at 905 761 1002.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I am trying to do that around here..any tool manufacturers care to expand here????..There is currently NOONE renting or selling tools..Hence you run the market! thousands of tapers around here $$$


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I got more tools than you.


----------

